# I was notified this morning that I passed PE exam. Can I put 'P.E.' title on my signature block now?



## sws2143 (May 26, 2011)

I was notified that I passed PE exam of April in Washington states.

How can I get my license number? NCEES result notification said that I will have wall certificate about 12 weeks later. So, should I wait until I receive the wall certificate to know my license number?

That means I cannot put 'P.E.' title on my signature block until I get wall certificate?

If somebody knows for this, please share your experience.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2011)

a wall cert is for show. you will need to wait until you receive somethign from your state with your license number, or you might be able to look it up online. But until you have your license # i wouldn't go changing anything just yet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 26, 2011)

sws2143 said:


> I was notified that I passed PE exam of April in Washington states. How can I get my license number? NCEES result notification said that I will have wall certificate about 12 weeks later. So, should I wait until I receive the wall certificate to know my license number?
> 
> That means I cannot put 'P.E.' title on my signature block until I get wall certificate?
> 
> If somebody knows for this, please share your experience.


There's more than 1 State of Washington? Did the People's Republic of Spokane secede overnight when I wasn't watching?

The things you learn on an engineering site.


----------



## Carnac (May 26, 2011)

If you ask me, personally, when you get the notice from NCEES saying that you passed, then you're a PE. Having the cert in hand and a number is the 'final' step, but it's not like you're not going to pay the fee to get the certificate after all that work. I put mine on my signature already without even skipping a beat.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2011)

Carnac said:


> If you ask me, personally, when you get the notice from NCEES saying that you passed, then you're a PE. Having the cert in hand and a number is the 'final' step, but it's not like you're not going to pay the fee to get the certificate after all that work. I put mine on my signature already without even skipping a beat.


passing the test does not make you a PE, it is a multiple step process. there are experience requirements that have to be met. Calling yourself a PE without the states license is a big no no. Several states let you take the test before the experience is gained so you DEFINITELY don't want to be calling yourself a PE in that case


----------



## willsee (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't put PE until you get a license #

Because you call yourself a PE prior to that and get called on it...you don't have a license # somebody can look you up by.


----------



## sac_engineer (May 26, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> Carnac said:
> 
> 
> > If you ask me, personally, when you get the notice from NCEES saying that you passed, then you're a PE. Having the cert in hand and a number is the 'final' step, but it's not like you're not going to pay the fee to get the certificate after all that work. I put mine on my signature already without even skipping a beat.
> ...


Which states allow you to take the PE exam without the experience? I don't think there are any. All states require a set amount of experience even before applying for the exam. If you passed the PE in CA, but are working in WA, then you can still call yourself a PE, but not be able to certify drawings or documents in WA.


----------



## willsee (May 26, 2011)

Illinois you don't need experience


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2011)

^winner winner. IL just started allowing you to take the PE exam whenever you want then apply for licensure once you have the required experience...not that I agree 100% with that approach but it is what it is.


----------



## TK406 (May 26, 2011)

My state has a license lookup online. It took all of 2 minutes to verify that I am no longer an EI and now a PE. With that info, you should be able to change your title.


----------



## willsee (May 26, 2011)

Some states don't update that/give out numbers immediately following exam results being released.


----------



## MechMark (May 26, 2011)

Although my letter from the State says that I will be awarded a license upon passing the exam, and I'm antsy to add the letters to my signature, it's probably smart to wait until I have that number first.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 26, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> passing the test does not make you a PE, it is a multiple step process. there are experience requirements that have to be met. Calling yourself a PE without the states license is a big no no. Several states let you take the test before the experience is gained so you DEFINITELY don't want to be calling yourself a PE in that case





willsee said:


> I wouldn't put PE until you get a license #Because you call yourself a PE prior to that and get called on it...you don't have a license # somebody can look you up by.


This and this. PE means you are licensed in the state you practice and have a corresponding number for said license. There was a very similar discussion in this thread. Don't rush into it, it's only a matter of time for the title. The hard part is over if you passed.


----------



## cableguy (May 26, 2011)

Texas has already added the new PE's to the roster and assigned numbers (on the web site, just search). If you're in Texas, you can go ahead and order your stamp and be stamping next week (well, technically, you're supposed to submit the seal for approval and a photograph of yourself first, I think).  Engineerseals.com is in Texas, so it's a very quick arrival (I think I got mine in 1 or 2 days, even with ground shipping).


----------



## XOXOXO (May 26, 2011)

sws2143 said:


> I was notified that I passed PE exam of April in Washington states. How can I get my license number? NCEES result notification said that I will have wall certificate about 12 weeks later. So, should I wait until I receive the wall certificate to know my license number?
> 
> That means I cannot put 'P.E.' title on my signature block until I get wall certificate?
> 
> If somebody knows for this, please share your experience.


I believe the consensus is "it depends."


----------



## Exception Collection (May 26, 2011)

sac_engineer said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > Carnac said:
> ...


Actually, that's incorrect. You cannot identify yourself as an Engineer in any way, shape or form within a state you are not licensed in. If you are talking about a project OUT of state but have a license in YOUR state only, you can use the title Engineer.

That's why my official title at work is Project Manager - my license is in Washington, but I do not currently qualify in Oregon where I live and work. So business cards or memos/letters cannot have the title P.E. - in fact, I'm not even billed as an Engineer unless a project is in Washington.

So to clarify:

Licensed in home state: title P.E. can be used everywhere, but no stamp can be used in states not licensed.

Licensed in state other than home, but not home: title P.E. cannot be used, except in communications or documents pertaining to the state you have a license in.

YMMV. That's the relationship as I understand it between Oregon and Washington.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 26, 2011)

Carnac said:


> If you ask me, personally, when you get the notice from NCEES saying that you passed, then you're a PE. Having the cert in hand and a number is the 'final' step, but it's not like you're not going to pay the fee to get the certificate after all that work. I put mine on my signature already without even skipping a beat.


Nope. You could, in theory, fail the ethics exam. You are not a licensed engineer until your number has been registered.


----------



## pdm (May 26, 2011)

Interesting...I wonder how long it will take LA to posts online. The email said if I haven't heard anything in 8 weeks to contact the board. I figure...I've waited all this time so a little longer won't hurt. I agree that the hardest part is over. Feels good to just BREATHE!!!!


----------



## willsee (May 26, 2011)

I will need to ask how I need to handle my situation here. My firm is in Kentucky but I passed the exam in Illinois. I should qualify for my license in Illinois due to them counting my co-op experience + Master degree but I don't know if I will qualify in Kentucky.


----------



## ENVEguy (May 26, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ^winner winner. IL just started allowing you to take the PE exam whenever you want then apply for licensure once you have the required experience...not that I agree 100% with that approach but it is what it is.


Is this something that just happend within the last month? Where are you guys seeing this?


----------



## willsee (May 26, 2011)

ENVEguy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^winner winner. IL just started allowing you to take the PE exam whenever you want then apply for licensure once you have the required experience...not that I agree 100% with that approach but it is what it is.
> ...


I took the April '11 exam without submitting experience requirements and I believe people did the same with the Octoer '10 exam


----------



## snickerd3 (May 26, 2011)

ENVEguy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^winner winner. IL just started allowing you to take the PE exam whenever you want then apply for licensure once you have the required experience...not that I agree 100% with that approach but it is what it is.
> ...


it within the last year or so it started, but they have not updated ANY of the info on the website to address it. I believe it was in minutes from one of the board meetings and then people just started doing it based on that.


----------



## LarryMays (May 26, 2011)

It stinks and I hated to do it, but you should wait until you get your license #. That's when it is official.

Once it is official though, you can walk around and say, "In my Professional Engineering opinion..." or my favorite when arguing with my girlfriend, "I'm a Professional Engineer...I think I know what I'm doing!" ha ha!


----------



## Jamo (May 27, 2011)

I'm waiting until I get my license number from my state. Unfortunately I live and passed in Pa, but work in NJ, so my business cards/email signature will have to wait for me going through reciprocity too. But the hard part is definitely over. Waiting for formalities is a lot easier than waiting for the results!


----------



## LarryMays (May 27, 2011)

Jamo said:


> I'm waiting until I get my license number from my state. Unfortunately I live and passed in Pa, but work in NJ, so my business cards/email signature will have to wait for me going through reciprocity too. But the hard part is definitely over. Waiting for formalities is a lot easier than waiting for the results!


Once you're a PE, you're a PE...your email signature and business cards can definitely change, regardless of the NJ thing. You just can't stamp anything in NJ. I'm registered n MA and do work in PA, RI, CT, etc...you bet my correspondence has P.E. at the end of my name.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 27, 2011)

LarryMays said:


> Jamo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting until I get my license number from my state. Unfortunately I live and passed in Pa, but work in NJ, so my business cards/email signature will have to wait for me going through reciprocity too. But the hard part is definitely over. Waiting for formalities is a lot easier than waiting for the results!
> ...


Yes, but you *live* in MA, assuming your site info is accurate. Most states (on the west coast, at least) have laws that say that non-resident engineers registered in other states are exempt from the no-title rules, because otherwise interstate correspondence becomes complicated. But if you live in a state you aren't licensed in but you do have a license in another state, the rules do apply within your home state (though not elsewhere). At least, that's what the person I spoke to about it here in Oregon decided.

(But why would I have a license in a state you don't live in? Because my state has more stringent requirements.)

Edit: Of course, it occurs to me now that I'm rereading that Jamo lives and is licensed in the same state, so yes it should be fine.


----------



## willsee (May 27, 2011)

LarryMays said:


> Jamo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting until I get my license number from my state. Unfortunately I live and passed in Pa, but work in NJ, so my business cards/email signature will have to wait for me going through reciprocity too. But the hard part is definitely over. Waiting for formalities is a lot easier than waiting for the results!
> ...


I talked to my boss about it and he is looking into it for me. Passed in Illinois but our firm is in Kentucky. His guess was how you put it but he said he will verify for me.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 27, 2011)

Jamo said:


> I'm waiting until I get my license number from my state. Unfortunately I live and passed in Pa, but work in NJ, so my business cards/email signature will have to wait for me going through reciprocity too. But the hard part is definitely over. Waiting for formalities is a lot easier than waiting for the results!


That depends on the formalities. I was sitting there even after panicking thinking "What if they decide that letting me sit for the exam was a mistake and don't give me the license even though I passed the exam?" ... and getting my name changed was incredibly stressful (the more so because I had stamped things only a month or so prior, and I knew there was a chance they'd come up for review while my name change was being processed)


----------



## LarryMays (May 27, 2011)

Isn't this topic being a bit over thought out? I mean, the PE initials after your name are merely intials regardless of what state you are registered. Having the initials really at the end of the day is meaningless, what really matters is the stamp...which really dictates your liability. It all comes down to having the stamp. The PE on your business card or email signature is the added bonus of letting people that you deal with know that you are "wicked smaaaht" and not someone to mess with!


----------



## willsee (May 27, 2011)

LarryMays said:


> Isn't this topic being a bit over thought out? I mean, the PE initials after your name are merely intials regardless of what state you are registered. Having the initials really at the end of the day is meaningless, what really matters is the stamp...which really dictates your liability. It all comes down to having the stamp. The PE on your business card or email signature is the added bonus of letting people that you deal with know that you are "wicked smaaaht" and not someone to mess with!


I don't believe state boards agree with you. If I work in Kentucky and my firm is in Kentucky but I only have an Illinois PE license I could understand why the Kentucky board wouldn't want me to have business cards with PE after my name.

I'm not saying they do or don't but I could understand the reasoning if they didn't.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 27, 2011)

its not over thought. If you use the PE initials on business cards or emails, you are portraying yourself as an Professional Engineer. If you don't have the official documents to back it up even if you aren't stamping it is illegal sort of like false advertizing. There are legal ramifications of using the title improperly. Most states engineering acts outline this


----------



## papa j (May 27, 2011)

willsee said:


> LarryMays said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this topic being a bit over thought out? I mean, the PE initials after your name are merely intials regardless of what state you are registered. Having the initials really at the end of the day is meaningless, what really matters is the stamp...which really dictates your liability. It all comes down to having the stamp. The PE on your business card or email signature is the added bonus of letting people that you deal with know that you are "wicked smaaaht" and not someone to mess with!
> ...


My case (was going to be) I lived and worked in one state but most of my projects came from CA and I would be licensed in CA. That was going to be my situation until I decided to wait it out until I had 4 years of experience. I was pretty sure I'd be OK. My concern was that we did work throughout the nation.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 27, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> its not over thought. If you use the PE initials on business cards or emails, you are portraying yourself as an Professional Engineer. If you don't have the official documents to back it up even if you aren't stamping it is illegal sort of like false advertizing. There are legal ramifications of using the title improperly. Most states engineering acts outline this


^^^ This is accurate, and the correct reasoning as I understand it. Those of us that live &amp; work in one state but have licenses in another *cannot* call ourselves engineers, in relation to projects we cannot stamp.

It's always a fun discussion when someone asks "Are you an Engineer?" - because I either say "sort of" or I ask what state the project is in, and then I have to explain why.


----------



## MFresh81 (May 27, 2011)

I couldn't apply or take the exam until I verified my experience with my state board. Once I found out I passed the exam, I changed my signature block to reflect those cool little initials after my name. At this point, waiting for the number &amp; certificate is just a formality, at least in FL.


----------



## solomonb (May 27, 2011)

The logic proffered above is germane. If you don't have a number, I would not call myself a PE. Wait until the state issued number is assigned to you. Your business cards and other correspondence can have PE after your name if your address is in the state that you are registed in. So, if I am registered in Iowa, my firm is in Iowa, I can put PE after my name, on my business cards and in my signature block as long as my address shows that my office is in Iowa. Now, if I go to Idaho for a project, and am assigned to the Idaho office for the project, I CANNOT put PE after my name IF I use the IDAHO office address. Why? Because I am only licensed in Iowa! If I apply and receive reciprocity in Idaho, allowing me to become licensed in Idaho, then I can use the PE title after my name while on the Idaho project. Why? Because now I am licensed in BOTH Iowa and Idaho!

Be careful here-- you can use PE after your name as long as the address of your correspondence is the location of where you are registed. If you are not registered in that state, you cannot use the PE title.


----------



## kjeads (May 27, 2011)

At least some states go ahead and issue you a number right away, without having to wait for a certificate ceremony. I know NC is like that. That makes it easy.


----------



## LEEDengineer (May 27, 2011)

ENVEguy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^winner winner. IL just started allowing you to take the PE exam whenever you want then apply for licensure once you have the required experience...not that I agree 100% with that approach but it is what it is.
> ...


There is a post about halfway down the thread on the link below that includes an email and a link to the IL rules. I know a few people who took that route. I believe it went into effect in 2010.

http://www.engineerboards.com/lofiversion/...php/t13800.html


----------



## XOXOXO (May 30, 2011)

In CT, they issue you a number as soon as you are authorized to take the exam.

Therefore, now that I've passed, I will use the initials PE after my name immediately...

My very own PE-ness. Love it.


----------



## tmacier (May 30, 2011)

POed Mommy said:


> In CT, they issue you a number as soon as you are authorized to take the exam.
> Therefore, now that I've passed, I will use the initials PE after my name immediately...
> 
> My very own PE-ness. Love it.


When I log in and check my name in CT it says the PE exam results are still pending?

How about for you?

Tim


----------



## NBeebe (May 30, 2011)

I would think once you have a license number AND have passed the PE exam, you are a PE (in the state which you applied and sat for the exam). I will have the same dilemma; I took the PE exam in MN, however I live and work in WI. It happened that way because I live only 50 miles from Minneapolis, MN, but over 200 miles from Madison, WI. So immediately upon passing (still waiting, fingers crossed), I will have to send money to MN for my license number, then when I receive that, apply by commity to WI.


----------



## Exception Collection (May 31, 2011)

NBeebe said:


> I would think once you have a license number AND have passed the PE exam, you are a PE (in the state which you applied and sat for the exam). I will have the same dilemma; I took the PE exam in MN, however I live and work in WI. It happened that way because I live only 50 miles from Minneapolis, MN, but over 200 miles from Madison, WI. So immediately upon passing (still waiting, fingers crossed), I will have to send money to MN for my license number, then when I receive that, apply by commity to WI.


I'm surprised they wouldn't let you just proctor the exam. I took my WA exams in Eugene, OR, and I plan to do the same for my WA Structural since they aren't doing state-specific anymore. I would do the the same for the CA-specific exams, but I don't think they let you do that - so I'm going to see if I can fit it into a "vacation" wherein I hang out with friends I have in either San Diego or San Francisco.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 31, 2011)

^^ It's the same national exam.

Only CA offers/requires the two "bonus" exams for civil.


----------



## LarryMays (May 31, 2011)

This conversation has been very enlightening. Looks like I will be applying for some reciprocity!


----------



## bingcrosbyb (May 31, 2011)

Anyone know when wall certificates go out in Alabama?


----------



## XOXOXO (May 31, 2011)

tmacier said:


> POed Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > In CT, they issue you a number as soon as you are authorized to take the exam.
> ...


Yup, still says pending because they are gonna send us a package in 60+/- days and we are gonna fill out more papers and pay more money before they turn it from "pending" to "active." But as far as I'm concerned, I'm a bonafide PE.


----------



## EE_Mike (May 31, 2011)

In a profession where mitigating liability and covering your backside is extremely important, my opinion is that the best thing to do is to wait until you either have online or physical documentation that you could provide to a (potential) client if they convey any smidget of doubt.

In Texas I can have the title of "Engineer" because I graduated from a CET/ABET accredited program and I work for a TBPE registered engineering firm. I read somewhere that the Texas legislature was debating whether or not to allow the title "Software Engineer" for programmers. I'm not sure how that one played out. I guess we're lax in some areas and tight in others.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 1, 2011)

EE_Mike said:


> In a profession where mitigating liability and covering your backside is extremely important, my opinion is that the best thing to do is to wait until you either have online or physical documentation that you could provide to a (potential) client if they convey any smidget of doubt.
> In Texas I can have the title of "Engineer" because I graduated from a CET/ABET accredited program and I work for a TBPE registered engineering firm. I read somewhere that the Texas legislature was debating whether or not to allow the title "Software Engineer" for programmers. I'm not sure how that one played out. I guess we're lax in some areas and tight in others.


You can use "Engineer" on a business card or letterhead under those conditions, but you still can't say "Professional Engineer" or "Licensed Engineer"...Although, I'm not certain that the general public would know the difference.


----------



## Exception Collection (Jun 1, 2011)

envirotex said:


> EE_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > In a profession where mitigating liability and covering your backside is extremely important, my opinion is that the best thing to do is to wait until you either have online or physical documentation that you could provide to a (potential) client if they convey any smidget of doubt.
> ...


Not just the general public. I have a friend that calls herself an Engineer in her profile online - because her official title is "Technical Support Engineer". In fact, that's part of how we became friends - I saw her profile mention someone I knew, and saw the Engineer, and asked her what discipline...


----------



## EE_Mike (Jun 1, 2011)

envirotex said:


> You can use "Engineer" on a business card or letterhead under those conditions, but you still can't say "Professional Engineer" or "Licensed Engineer"...Although, I'm not certain that the general public would know the difference.


Correct. One cannot legally claim to be a "Professional Engineer" or "Licensed Engineer" unless they have met all the requirements of the TBPE.


----------



## tmacier (Jun 1, 2011)

POed Mommy said:


> tmacier said:
> 
> 
> > POed Mommy said:
> ...


Okay- thanks for the reply-

I have been working a decade without the initials so another few months wont hurt- I am going wait.

I dont plan to stamp any drawings - it was more of a personal goal for me.

Good luck!

Tim


----------

